# Where can i bet albanian league matches



## biobiomarket (Jun 11, 2022)

Hello guys. Does u know any betting site to bet albanian league matches?


----------



## daniball (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## biobiomarket (Jun 11, 2022)

All those sites does not open in my country because here in albania that country i live is not allowed betting industry gambling games etc. is there any way or vpn or proxy to open those sites?


----------



## Bradd (Jun 23, 2022)

In this case guess you can use a VPN to bypass security set by govt on gambling sites 

the only thing is not sure the bookie accepts people from albania so you need to check out if you are eligible and here no need to lie to them since KYC might fail you


----------

